# Latest pic of 5-month old blue GSD, Kaiya!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

She's actually 5 months old on Tuesday - but I just snapped this pic of her in the car and it was too cute not to share right away!

I put a pic taken of her a month ago next to it. WOW, what a difference a month makes!! She has really filled out!!

(and by the way...her 'landshark-ness' has mellowed by about 50%!!!! She is the most AWESOME dog!!!)


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice SHINY coat!! What food did you settle on!? She is so pretty!! That blue is so different but yet striking!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She sure is red for a blue! Other than her eyes, she looks very B&R....is her nose leather black? Hard to tell from the pics. Keep on posting pupdates!! Her ears right now, are the most prominent thing going she better be listening well to your commands!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

look at those ears!!! :wub:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow! She's so red and blue she almost looks purple! Gorgeous girl.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She looks like a different dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is growing into a true beauty! :wub: thanks for sharing!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

very impressive!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

???she doesn't look blue to me.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

TechieDog said:


> ???she doesn't look blue to me.


LOL...really??? Have you seen other blues before?

She's a blue alright...just look at her eyes!! (they're hazel now - which is what happens after 10-12 weeks of age with blues). Her coat is that charcoal/steel blue color - especially on her face. Her skin underneath any of the dark fur is light blue (although you can't see that.) And if that doesn't convince you - check out the attached pics of her several weeks ago when her eyes were still blue!! :wub:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> She sure is red for a blue! Other than her eyes, she looks very B&R....is her nose leather black? Hard to tell from the pics. Keep on posting pupdates!! Her ears right now, are the most prominent thing going she better be listening well to your commands!


I agree!! I swear I searched and searched the internet to see if I could find one that looked like her and I never found one. Both her parents had a LOT of red in them (pic attached) which we LOVED! This was very new to us as both of our previous GSD's (RIP Titan & Nikka) were mostly black & tan.

Her nose leather is a charcoal gray color as is the rest of her face. Her back appears to look black in pics - and even in person - but all it takes is her getting next to a black Lab or other truly black dog and you can see that she's more of a smoky/charcoal color.

Those ears are somethin'...aren't they??? LOL She has grown into them a little bit more over the past month though! (and yes, she IS listening to commands better now with those big ol' ears! )


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Nice SHINY coat!! What food did you settle on!? She is so pretty!! That blue is so different but yet striking!


We settled on the Costco food - Nature's Domain - Turkey Meal/Sweet Potato. Also, we bought the Wellness CORE Original food and have been mixing 1/3 of it to 2/3 Nature's Domain for the past month (long story).

Thanks for the always nice compliments on her!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Whoa! What a difference in just a month. She is gorgeous as always!


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow they grow fast. Great looking pooch.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:wub: I love her pupdates!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

She isn't just Red and Blue...she is Red, White and Blue with that cute little patch on her chest  She should be the new USA Icon


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Danielle609 said:


> She isn't just Red and Blue...she is Red, White and Blue with that cute little patch on her chest  She should be the new USA Icon


 I LOVE that little white patch...I'm surprised you can still see it!! As she's getting bigger the patch is staying the same size it's always been - but the way her fur is growing into a 'swirl' around it - it doesn't show up much anymore 

She truly is red, white and blue!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

goodness look at her!!! She really has filled out hasnt she!!! She's such a beauty. Love her!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She is just beautiful and wow here girth has changed! At a minimum we want monthly updated pics on her to watch her progress!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

What a significant difference from the previous month, it's really impressive!
What is her weight and height?


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Acejin said:


> What a significant difference from the previous month, it's really impressive!
> What is her weight and height?


She's 36 lbs. Not sure what her height is - I've never checked! I just tried, however, after getting your post. Little Miss "I Never Stop Moving Unless I'm Sleeping" wouldn't stand still long enough for me to check!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Please don't bring her to Mississippi. For the first time in my life, I might be tempted to steal.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

im in love with the all black face  glad to see you're still on the forums! she's going to he a gorgeous girl!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow she is a lovely lady!! I can't believe the difference in a month!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

She is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> im in love with the all black face  glad to see you're still on the forums! she's going to he a gorgeous girl!


You mean the all "blue" face? 

Her face is where you can REALLY tell she's a blue...especially with those eyes!

Yes, I LOVE how dark her face is...she definitely gets that from her dad! (pic below)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Prettiest dog on the forum. Love her!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> Prettiest dog on the forum. Love her!


You're so sweet, Leah!!:wub:

Between losing both dogs and the other info you saw me post on FB a few weeks ago...she has been my angel on earth!! I'm scared about how much I love this puppy....NOTHING can happen to her!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think she is an angel, sent to you to help you through a rough time. She won't leave you until her work is done.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: She is beautiful! I bet she heard me say that too


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

She is a beauty! Where did you get her if you don't mind me asking? I have chatted with a woman in NC that does the Blue/Liver/pandas, but never saw them outside of her!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Reminds me of a song by Ray Charles.
Am I blue
Over you ..........
sorry
Everything reminds me of a song


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Kaiya is such a beautiful girl!!! :wub:



PiedPiperInKC said:


> LOL...really??? Have you seen other blues before?
> 
> She's a blue alright...just look at her eyes!! (they're hazel now - which is what happens after 10-12 weeks of age with blues). Her coat is that charcoal/steel blue color - especially on her face. Her skin underneath any of the dark fur is light blue (although you can't see that.) And if that doesn't convince you - check out the attached pics of her several weeks ago when her eyes were still blue!! :wub:


:rofl: Chance was like that. The fur on his saddle and neck was SO dark it LOOKED black!!! But his face is so light and the brown nose, lips and eye rims are the giveaway that he was a liver and tan.










I miss my special boy every single day.

And a note on the nose leather question on the first page, it's impossible for blues and livers to have black noses. (The rims around the eyes and lips are also effected by it) It's actually the only reason they're still DQed by the AKC. Whites are the only coat color that is automatically disqualified from show, blues and livers are just faults. Problem is, diluted genetics don't create black noses as required by the standard therefore they can't be shown. Yay for learning!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

She really is incredibly beautiful! Be proud, mama


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> You mean the all "blue" face?
> 
> Her face is where you can REALLY tell she's a blue...especially with those eyes!
> 
> Yes, I LOVE how dark her face is...she definitely gets that from her dad! (pic below)


lol i DID mean that. i was just too lazy to change it after i posted it lol


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> :wub: She is beautiful! I bet she heard me say that too


LOL....GUARANTEED!!!:laugh:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

*For anyone interested....*

Here's a closeup I just took from my phone so you can see the color of her face coat and her nose leather. She's kept that very grayish/blue color on her face for sure. Her back looks black - until she gets next to a truly black dog - then you can tell it's not really black.

This isn't her most flattering pic - but it shows that coloring!! LOL


----------

